# Can't make my choice: Honda HSS724CT vs Yamaha YT624EJA



## David Munger (Sep 29, 2019)

Hi guys, I want to know what you think about these two models. Honda HSS724CT vs Yamaha YT624EJA. I live in Quebec (Quebec City area) so we have a lot of snow. Dealers are about the same distance from my place. The Yamaha is 500$ cheaper and it has the electric starter. The Honda has a little bit more power and can do 42 tons/hour vs 35 tons/hour for the Yamaha.

Can you help me make the best choice.

Thanks

David


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

:welcome:Welcome to the forum from Michigan. The Yamaha guys will tell you Yamaha and the Honda guys will say Honda.
The Honda does have trigger steering, but the Yamaha videos I watch seem to show that the Yamaha
is easy to turn. 
Hopefully some owners of each brand will chime in soon.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

I was in the same position as you. Since hearing about Honda’s clogging problems, I am happier that I went with Yamaha.

Still, not everyone has the same type of snow, and for those situations which don’t clog a Honda, there’s probably not much to choose between them. Both good choices.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Lunta said:


> I was in the same position as you. Since hearing about Honda’s clogging problems, I am happier that I went with Yamaha.
> 
> Still, not everyone has the same type of snow, and for those situations which don’t clog a Honda, there’s probably not much to choose between them. Both good choices.


agree that both may be good choices.

if new then you get a warranty and it could come down to which dealer has the better reputation.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

SBF calling David.......over....

Which did you choose?


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Don't regret my Yamaha! Although I do think Honda has better paint. Japanese manufacturer did not consider New-Brunswick road salt into their engineering specs.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Rock Salt will eat everybody's paint jobs, at least in Japan(NIPPON) they use very little of any deicers and they have heated roads nd sidewalks in many places in the northern part of the main island of HONSHU and the northern Island of HOKKAIDO.

I still have to track down that huge snow melting station video I watched and put it in a file to show everyone; Stupid me I did not save it or link to it GGGRRRRRRRRR.

The video showed a municipal snow receiving station and the dump trucks filled with snow would pull in to the lot where the snow melting pit is and then drive forward to line up with the pit and then back right up to the concrete barrier and then raise the dump boxes and discharge their loads into the vat of near boiling water and you could see the snow and ice melt instantly and hear the hiss of the steam coming off the boiling water in the pit as it melted. 

I would love to see the hot water heating system they use to heat the water to boiling and continue to melt the snow with no lag time to reheat the water.

If they had a good geothermal well nearby that would explain how well the system heated the water so quickly in response to the heating load needed for snow and ice melting.

I am not sure how well they are dealing with snow melting now that most of the nuclear reactors have been shut down since the earthquake and tidal wave at Fukushima.

They dump a lot of their collected snow in the ocean unless they have a dedicated snow dump like the ones that are in Oswego, New York.


----------

